# relax



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

thing that you like to do. on you off time beside . surfing the net 

I relax by reading ...
i like scifi ,,,Ann Rice is one of my favorites there allso 
Laurell K Hamilton ..

I allso have a small garden that i mess around in to

so haw do you lady's and gent's Relax:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Read.... cook.... repeat...


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

we have two coasts both within an hours drive , also wonderful lakes rivers & moors. So rambling & fishing & shooting are good.

Reading history of food & military stuff. Sci fi ,

Gardens & small town visits.

Finding new pubs & places to eat on day trips,

Visiting cool places like Glastonbury & Stonehenge.

Talking to pixies,

Day trips to France & Belgium,

Farmers markets & fruit picking,


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

ditto...I'm also big into movies and video games. My DVD collection is nearing $1000 and about half my hard drive space is taken up by games.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Come to think of it, HeadlessChicken, I'm starting to collect DVDs of movies I've always loved and will watch again and again. I guess you could say I have somewhat eclectic taste. Here are some of the DVDs I own and those I would like to have:

Own: 
To Kill a Mockingbird
Time Bandits
Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?
When Harry Met Sally
Men in Black
Moonstruck
Zardoz
Emma (Gwenyth Paltrow)
Shawshank Redemption
Both Harry Potter movies
Lord of the Rings

Want: (Too many to mention, so I'll just list these)
Fried Green Tomatoes
MIB II
The Princess Bride
Gone With the Wind
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Dune (David Lynch, Director's Cut)


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Write programs for Direct TV, then I relax and watch a movie...


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

I'm very fond of drinking myself 
Fish, hunt, read, hang out with my wife and son do as little as possible.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's funny how much your life change when your computer is away. You get so used to being connect to the world, you start missing all those virtual people you are so used to hang around with. 

Yet when you look at your computer, at your named computer it's the most useless thing you can buy. What does it do on its own? Nothing. You have to but in softwares and harswares to make it come to life. And then it become priceless. It keep your secrets, bring you closer to so many people you would have not met othwerwise. 

Everyime my computer left I seem to get nostalgic and for some strange reason I can't help it. You leave the world and you are always a bit scared by what you will find when you get back.


Not to say the real world does not have much to offer, it's just nice to have both world at your fingertips....


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Lately, I find a lot of relaxation by heading out to the wilderness to do some camping, foraging and just about anything to do with getting out into nature.

Of course back at home as Mezzaluna can affirm I do enjoy the old home theater that I built (build the tv directly into the wall). It is lots of fun for us to put on a great movie with excellent sound and have some friends over.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Mezz, I don't see Blade Runner on any of those lists!!! Both regular and Director's Cut are must haves!!

As for relaxation, I have a lot of hobbies:

Gardening (my heirloom tomatoes are getting ready to pick in a few weeks and the herbs are taking over the front flower bed!!!)

Astronomy (not too much lately as I have been working crazy hours and just can't seem to stay up too late)

Reading

Watching movies (sci-fi, fantasy and Computer generated are my faves though I am always in the mood for a good thriller)

Camping

Playing with the dogs

Exploring Wisconsin (finding all the fun things to do within a few hours drive of me)


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

For me right now it would be working out at the gym, playing my guitar, playing hockey with my son and since we just buying a new house I look forward to becoming my father and puttering around the garden!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pete, you are right! It's a favorite. Best movie Darryl Hannah made, except maybe for Splash. Most Harrison Ford movies are pretty good, too (Witness, Concerning Henry, I. Jones 1, 2, 3, etc.)

Makes me think about others I forgot:
Saving Private Ryan
Schindler's List
Holes
Eye of the Needle
Robin and Marian (I'm a die-hard Sean Connery fan)
A Lion in Winter
Singing in the Rain (who knows why???)


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I like home theater a lot. Seems like once or twice a year I feel the need to upgrade something. More boom. Bigger screen. The object of my latest electronics obsession is a better subwoofer. I upgraded all the other surround speakers so far this year except my sub. All-time favorite movie that drives me to to want a bigger everything? Koyaanisquatsi. Everything else is just a movie. 
But I refuse to buy cable or satellite, so its movies or nothing!


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

one of my favorite things has to be lazying arround the house planning all the things i want to do but am too lazy to accomplish. i love to fish, spend time with my little girl and my recent obsession is the drums. if have wanted a set for years and recently broke down and spoiled myself for once. and lets not forget beer, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Catching up on TV viewing - love the "how to" home improvement shows.

We go to rock concerts - new stuff - alternative rock.

Scoping out food sources and events where we live (we're only here a year).

Hanging with the pets - 3 cats, 2 dogs.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chiff, your household sounds as crazy as mine: 2 cats, 2 dogs, 2 ferrets!!!


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

hi everyone

I've ben relly busey my tomatoe's are taking up a lot of my free time.....I've got 14 plants and there all full of fruit ........ o did i tell you guy i have relly pretty red and green and yellow pepper's 


I'm going to be doing a lot of caning this year :bounce: 

beside my garden i have a few birds and there a blast to have it like haveing your veary own zoo in you house
but i love the little guy's galles


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This is a fun thread to read.

I work out usually 5 days a week, which usually consists of heavy weights and cardio. 

The garden has become my newest obsession. I try to get out there every day, and I've been learning a lot!

My husband and I like going for long walks with our son in the stroller. We also take hikes with him in the baby backpack.

Sitting down to read a book or watch a movie is unheard of in this house. I can't recall the last time I sat still for more than 20 minutes straight.

On the weekends, we invariably hit NYC at some point, to explore food stores or see friends.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

ya that why i start it  

life is way to short to be obsessing about the easy stuff ,
so kick back and enjoy :bounce:


----------

